# Quadrant Scores Thread



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

Let's have a thread to show off our shiny new quadrant scores. Post in the following format:

Alpha version:
Max clock speed:
Quadrant Score:

Include a picture if you want!

I'll start:

*Alpha version: 2nd Alpha*
*Max Clock speed: 1.782 GHz*
*Quadrant score: 3131*


----------



## Bug Splat (Aug 24, 2011)

Almost the same as you...

*Alpha version: 2nd Alpha*
*Max Clock speed: 1.782 GHz*
*Quadrant score: 3100*


----------



## icy56 (Oct 3, 2011)

Alpha 2
Max clock 1.782 
Score 2771 :-( 
wonder why. Mine is lower
What overclock app are u guys using?


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

icy56 said:


> Alpha 2
> Max clock 1.782
> Score 2771 :-(
> wonder why. Mine is lower
> What overclock app are u guys using?


SetCPU. Try rerunning it!


----------



## lovleshgarg (Aug 22, 2011)

Alpha version: 2.1
Max clock: 1.782
Quadrant score: 3995










Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## snake65 (Aug 24, 2011)

Alpha 2
1.7ghz
3238









Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## eQDarkness (Oct 23, 2011)

Help
Since i updatet to alpha2 it is stuck at it's original 1500mhz.
Setcpu won't let me go higher 
Or do i have to install kernel in webos?
Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## olagaton (Aug 25, 2011)

Alpha 2.1
Kernel: 1.782
Quadrant Score: 4006


----------



## moshe5368 (Oct 23, 2011)

Alpha 2.1
1.78Ghz

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## desiretouchpad (Sep 16, 2011)

Best I can get so far with everything running


----------



## JKirk (Oct 25, 2011)

What app are you using for this? AnTuTu? Or is it just called Quadrant?



TchnclFl said:


> Let's have a thread to show off our shiny new quadrant scores. Post in the following format: Alpha version: Max clock speed: Quadrant Score: Include a picture if you want! I'll start: *Alpha version: 2nd Alpha* *Max Clock speed: 1.782 GHz* *Quadrant score: 3131*


----------



## JKirk (Oct 25, 2011)

Best I've been able to get is 3367.... how in the heck are you getting over 4000???


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

its in chainfire 3d settings i bet


----------



## creativepro (Oct 16, 2011)

My TP at 1782 = 3511
My EVO 4g is getting 958 at @ 998.4 MHz LOL


----------



## moshe5368 (Oct 23, 2011)

Remember folks that not all TP's will get super high quadrant scores. There are variations in each batch of chips on a wafer during the manufacturing process. Manufacturers use a process called "binning" (you can google it) to select chips that may not be quite up to specs. That is why most cpu's are underclocked from the factory. This ensures each cpu can achieve the minimum specs listed. Our snapdragon chip is a 1.2 gHz chip underclocked to 1.0gHz. Some chips can achieve higher quad scores than others even from the same wafer.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## BR_Impulse (Oct 14, 2011)

moshe5368 said:


> Our snapdragon chip is a 1.2 gHz chip underclocked to 1.0gHz. Some chips can achieve higher quad scores than others even from the same wafer.
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


I thought we have 1.5 GHz chips underclocked to 1.2?


----------



## moshe5368 (Oct 23, 2011)

Many off these chips will approach 1.8gHz but you are correct. I mistyped the previous. Our chips are clocked at 1.2gHz. Some chips will not run stable at 1.5 or above often exibiting random crashes and forced closes when pushed. I am just happy to be able to get above 3000 on quadrant. Notice that we are only utilizing one core at present and the graphics frame rate sucks (no gpu optimization as of yet). This will come with a stable release. Then we will see truly awesome scores.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## BR_Impulse (Oct 14, 2011)

That makes sense. Yeah, I've been hunting around a lot for GPU accelerated applications to get a smoother experience. So far, I find that Alpha 2.1 is a lot smoother than Alpha 1 in many cases of menu scrolling. For browsing, I'm using Opera and it seems much smoother than dolphin.

I also just ran the benchmark:
Alpha 2.1
1.782 GHz
Score: 3001 (my highest so far. Other times I've gotten ~2759).


----------



## vmax711 (Nov 1, 2011)

Alpha 2.1
Max clock 1782
Score 3161

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## vmax711 (Nov 1, 2011)

BR_Impulse said:


> That makes sense. Yeah, I've been hunting around a lot for GPU accelerated applications to get a smoother experience. So far, I find that Alpha 2.1 is a lot smoother than Alpha 1 in many cases of menu scrolling. For browsing, I'm using Opera and it seems much smoother than dolphin. I also just ran the benchmark: Alpha 2.1 1.782 GHz Score: 3001 (my highest so far. Other times I've gotten ~2759).


try putting your setcpu profile to performance and run bench again!! might improve


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Alpha version: 2

Clock Speed: 1.620 using AnTuTu CPU Master Free

Score: 5202

Screenshot:


----------



## Toly (Jul 28, 2011)

holy shit look at Asus quad core .. damnn


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

Bimmer84 said:


> Alpha version: 2
> 
> Clock Speed: 1.620 using AnTuTu CPU Master Free
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that's not a quadrant score so the numbers are different.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Whoops.. didn't realize it was a separate app... new score is...

2499


----------



## MaK (Oct 16, 2011)

Alpha version: 2
Clock speed: 1.7 using CPU master free
I only get 2470 =/

why I got a such low score ?


----------



## olagaton (Aug 25, 2011)

Newest score: 4179


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

olagaton said:


> Newest score: 4179




```
<br />
mount -o rw -t tmpfs tmpfs /data/data/com.aurorasoftworks.quadrant.ui.standard<br />
mount -o rw -t tmpfs tmpfs /data/data/com.aurorasoftworks.quadrant.ui.advanced<br />
```


----------



## olagaton (Aug 25, 2011)

Nburnes said:


> ```
> <br />
> mount -o rw -t tmpfs tmpfs /data/data/com.aurorasoftworks.quadrant.ui.standard<br />
> mount -o rw -t tmpfs tmpfs /data/data/com.aurorasoftworks.quadrant.ui.advanced<br />
> ```


what will that do?


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

olagaton said:


> what will that do?


Mount it into ram so that you get the ridiculous I/O scores like that. This is the easiest method of faking this benchmark. Which is why he gets scores like that and you don't. You need to put it in a file though.


----------



## olagaton (Aug 25, 2011)

Nburnes said:


> Mount it into ram so that you get the ridiculous I/O scores like that. This is the easiest method of faking this benchmark. Which is why he gets scores like that and you don't. You need to put it in a file though.


I'm lost.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

olagaton said:


> I'm lost.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1020798


----------



## olagaton (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't see the point in hacking the quadrant scores.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

olagaton said:


> I don't see the point in hacking the quadrant scores.


icwhutudidthar


----------



## olagaton (Aug 25, 2011)

I feel much more proud of my score, now, knowing that other people might be using hacks to compete. I appreciate the info.


----------

